# Job has been offered in Melbourne



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

HI,

I have been offered a job in Melbourne....i am in the initial stages of negotiations....

What is a decent pay package to be able to live a good lifestyle as well as save some money.

Also if you could break up the expenses for me month wise, broadly in the following category, it uwd be very helpful.

What are the tax slabs at present for different income levels...?

FOOD
ALCOHOL
ENTERTAINMENT( massage/ movies)
CLUBBING/PARTYING
SHOPPING
DRIVING LICENSE
METRO
CAB
FUEL
PHONE
GOLF
TRAVEL( HOLIDAY/ CONCERTS)
GROCERIES
TOILETRIES

Also how is life in Melbourne? Im 30 male and is the city friendly and welcoming....


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

The "Cost Of Living" Thread provides an excellent excellent view. Do check it out as well. Its been made "sticky" thread as well!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

good question, how much money is good, for some people nothing is enough and for some who spend wisely anything is good .. you have asked a difficult question but for a single male, i;d say 80k plus super is a good package. 
My family expense (husband wife and a 15 month old) is about 2800 per month including rent food groceries etc. we do not eat out much. We pay 900 over and above that for my daughter's childcare. We pay 330/week, 1454 per month for a 2 room unit 19 ams form the city. 

Food: 15$ per person per meal if you eat out, otherwise 150 per month if you cook at home

Alcohol: $2-6 for a pint of beer

Clubbing: Cant comment

Shopping: If you are used to buying big brands for Dubai, it will be the same but if you are used to buying medium brands be ready to shell out big money. You can get a good T for 15$+

Drivers License: Hazard Perception Test plus IQ test: $90, Drivers test $54. I have taken the drivers test twice and failed, booked it the third time. Once you clear the fee for a 10 year license is $165

Metro: One month Zone one and two pass is for $190. Not sure how much myki comes for

CAB: Ripper 

Fuel: Coming from Dubai, don't even ask.. it is more or less the same as that in India. $1.40c per litre, fluctuates

Phone: $50 for $500 cap plan if you take a sony ericsson arc, $34 for bring your own plan..but give it $50

Golf: no clue

Travel: Depends on where you go, too much to see around, you get a room for a night for anything form $150, but it depends on where you re going. Most people prefer travel by rod

Groceries: $100-150 each week

Toiletries: Ahem Ahem, The groceries includes these. We spend 150 each week for everything, food, drinks, toiletries, toys for my daughter (yes she gets one each week, can be a 50c set of bangles or a $20 doll)

Life is great.. go for it


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> good question, how much money is good, for some people nothing is enough and for some who spend wisely anything is good .. you have asked a difficult question but for a single male, i;d say 80k plus super is a good package.
> My family expense (husband wife and a 15 month old) is about 2800 per month including rent food groceries etc. we do not eat out much. We pay 900 over and above that for my daughter's childcare. We pay 330/week, 1454 per month for a 2 room unit 19 ams form the city.
> 
> Food: 15$ per person per meal if you eat out, otherwise 150 per month if you cook at home
> ...


Hey Anj,

You mentioned that : "We pay 900 over and above that for my daughter's childcare"

Is this for play-school or some kind of tax to government?

-Melbourne


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

my daughter is 15+ months and attends childcare (Playschool) 3 days a week. We pay 85 per day, comes to around 1200 per month, out of which right now we get 435 as child care benefit from centrelink and i think out of the balance we will get another 50% back. End of the month we will pay 400 from our pocket, rest is taken care of by centrelink.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> my daughter is 15+ months and attends childcare (Playschool) 3 days a week. We pay 85 per day, comes to around 1200 per month, out of which right now we get 435 as child care benefit from centrelink and i think out of the balance we will get another 50% back. End of the month we will pay 400 from our pocket, rest is taken care of by centrelink.


Thanks for your quick reply Anj.

I have 2 months old daughter.
Can you let me know what all I should take care of for her before moving to OZ so that we can get maximum benefits. It would be great if you can provide links/resources etc.

Regards,
Melbourne


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

melbourne said:


> Thanks for your quick reply Anj.
> 
> I have 2 months old daughter.
> Can you let me know what all I should take care of for her before moving to OZ so that we can get maximum benefits. It would be great if you can provide links/resources etc.
> ...


Vaccines is the first step, nothing else really, I see you are coming from India, not sure what city, the quality of clothes here is pathetic, my sister sends my lil one's clothes from India. The clothes you get here are imported form China or India, the ones that match the quality available in India is very expensive and the ones that is reasonably priced is not what i would make my daughter wear. 

i am attaching the vaccine chart here, just take a print and take it to the pediatrician, ask him to follow this one as well and every time she gets vaccine, ask him to write it on a letterhead, my daughter had to get 10 shots after coming here in a span of 5 months to be uptodate, still i got a letter form medicare saying she has a few vaccines pending, i then went to the council with the documents, they then updated her file. anyways, get this done. If your child is not uptodate they do not accept you in childcare and even if they do, you wont get any rebate from centrelink.

rest, you can put your daughter in cc once she turns 6-7 months. everyone here does, adn they do take good care of the child, the kids learn so fast to be independent. My daughter has started eating on her after spending 2 weeks at cc. and when i say on her own it means proper spoon control and not by hand


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Vaccines is the first step, nothing else really, I see you are coming from India, not sure what city, the quality of clothes here is pathetic, my sister sends my lil one's clothes from India. The clothes you get here are imported form China or India, the ones that match the quality available in India is very expensive and the ones that is reasonably priced is not what i would make my daughter wear.
> 
> i am attaching the vaccine chart here, just take a print and take it to the pediatrician, ask him to follow this one as well and every time she gets vaccine, ask him to write it on a letterhead, my daughter had to get 10 shots after coming here in a span of 5 months to be uptodate, still i got a letter form medicare saying she has a few vaccines pending, i then went to the council with the documents, they then updated her file. anyways, get this done. If your child is not uptodate they do not accept you in childcare and even if they do, you wont get any rebate from centrelink.
> 
> rest, you can put your daughter in cc once she turns 6-7 months. everyone here does, adn they do take good care of the child, the kids learn so fast to be independent. My daughter has started eating on her after spending 2 weeks at cc. and when i say on her own it means proper spoon control and not by hand


Thanks a lot Anj, very useful information.

I do plan to take lot of cloths from India (I am in Bangalore) itself. And will have to ask someone send more clothes later as you are doing.

Thanks,
Melbourne


----------



## tanhum (Jul 1, 2010)

Anjali that was really usefull information about kids clothes.. would you say the same for adults clothing as well.. i wasnt sure on the type of clothes i would need there (moving to melbourne in may) so i was planning to take not much and buy stuff there when required.. do you suggest other wise? should i buy clothes from here rather? 
Can you tell us how the weather would be in May-June? Wouldnt be able to go shopping as soon as we land so i was wondering if should I buy some warm down filled jakets for the kids especially? also please guide me if i need to carry quilts from here or better to buy there itself.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

tanhum i used to buy clothes from Big brand showrooms like debhnams, nxt, mango, marks & spencers etc, the price is the same, give or take a few. The trend here is different than that in India, for adults i wont suggest getting too much, perhaps formals, trousers, shirts, a few jackets (formal and informal). adult clothes go a long way, it is children whose clothes have to be purchased often because of changing size. shoes here are very expensive. check rivers.com.au, very nice formal stuff but if you like wearing kurties etc and if your office permit, it is worth getting them from India as you do not get all that here.
Just get a few blazers made if your luggage permits, they are expensive here. but eventually you do start buying here, all this is suggested just so that you do not have to buy too much once you are here.

we came in june as well and it was terrible, layers of clothes for everyone, cold and rainy and no sun . get over coats, thermals (i have not seen thermals here), turtle neck for kids (not seen many here), hoodies (sweat shirts) are good here, not very expensive, for kids as well as adults. 

for kids get as much and remember it is winter here for 7 months, when it is summer it still gets cold at itmes, hot here does not mean hot, the temp reaches 34-36 for 2 days and then drops to 20 the next day, i got clothes for my dauther for two seasons, immediate winters (she was 8 months tht itme) then summers (1 yr plus). for summer wear not much sleeveless, more full sleeve t shirts, a few sleeveless ones, lowers, stockings, socks. i have not kept her woolens like we do in india, she was wearing her skivies (turtle necks) till december, only in jan and feb she wore skimpy clothes cos it got a little warm but being peak summer i am stting without a fan right now wearing pyjamas and a sweat shirt, temperature right now is 18 degree C at 10 am. nights and mornings are usually cold, even in peak summers, get full sleeve night suits. 

lemme know if i missd anything. btw what city are you coming from?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and my sister and parents send clothes by choice, everytime i speak to them they tell me they took something, sales are on right now, right time to buy, even if i tell them not to they insist .


----------



## tanhum (Jul 1, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> tanhum i used to buy clothes from Big brand showrooms like debhnams, nxt, mango, marks & spencers etc, the price is the same, give or take a few. The trend here is different than that in India, for adults i wont suggest getting too much, perhaps formals, trousers, shirts, a few jackets (formal and informal). adult clothes go a long way, it is children whose clothes have to be purchased often because of changing size. shoes here are very expensive. check rivers.com.au, very nice formal stuff but if you like wearing kurties etc and if your office permit, it is worth getting them from India as you do not get all that here.
> Just get a few blazers made if your luggage permits, they are expensive here. but eventually you do start buying here, all this is suggested just so that you do not have to buy too much once you are here.
> 
> we came in june as well and it was terrible, layers of clothes for everyone, cold and rainy and no sun . get over coats, thermals (i have not seen thermals here), turtle neck for kids (not seen many here), hoodies (sweat shirts) are good here, not very expensive, for kids as well as adults.
> ...



Ho!! thats lots of useful information Anjali  thank you very much for that.. 
I am from Bangalore. Similar to you I am used to buying all branded stuff so your advice suits my needs perfectly.. One thing I want to know is about the quilts. I have 2recently bought Portico Quilts and a very nice mink blanket. My luggage capacity is 160kgs(40x4) and I would have space for them. I was wondering if i should carry them or some of my children's toys instead(they might feel comfortable with a few familiar stuff)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

carry whatever you can fit in, you will end up buying them here otherwise, try and send stuff through Indian post, cost is not much, comes straight to your house here, takes 12-15 days, cost is around 220-250 per kilo and totally worth it but they do not take anything that is breakable or any liquid.
My dad keeps sending stuff, even without me asking for them, he asks me do you have this, when i say no it comes in post after a few days .

we sent a lot of stuff as unaccompanied baggage, paid 180 per kilo but here we had to pay agent handling fee, 124$ plus cab fare to get everything home. comes to more or less the same. pack a box or two (make sure the volume is less than the weight and no box is over 12-13 kgs). when you are settled someone form bangalore can send it via indian post. makes life easier. and if you plan to come in winter time i suggest get the quilts. we got 2 blankets, mink, and still had to purchase a quilt for $150 with a quilt cover, extremely warm but the blankets are used in summers and winter time i throw them on the mattress, keeps it warm .

stuffed toys are not the best quality here, and the good ones are expensive and with kids they always feel comfortable with their stuff around.

for teh flight carry color books or story books, keeps them busy. though they do get a kit in the flight but it is just a stuffed toy, my daughter still plays with it .

i just got a few formal shirts today from Big W, just because I saw them on clearance sale, for $10 each, but off sale they were for $30-40 each.

And get umbrellas if you have them already, you need them almost every second day. if not, buy here, got a decent one for $10 from Big W.

BTW, if you can, get small steel bowls, katories, i got a few along with covers, very handy with kids and to store stuff in the fridge. i got married in 2008, almost everything in my kitchen was new so did not want to throw stuff. after coming here i asked my dad to send me steel plates, the ones with sections, i used to hate eating from them there but now i love it .. 
For anything else gimme a shout


----------



## tanhum (Jul 1, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> carry whatever you can fit in, you will end up buying them here otherwise, try and send stuff through Indian post, cost is not much, comes straight to your house here, takes 12-15 days, cost is around 220-250 per kilo and totally worth it but they do not take anything that is breakable or any liquid.
> My dad keeps sending stuff, even without me asking for them, he asks me do you have this, when i say no it comes in post after a few days .
> 
> we sent a lot of stuff as unaccompanied baggage, paid 180 per kilo but here we had to pay agent handling fee, 124$ plus cab fare to get everything home. comes to more or less the same. pack a box or two (make sure the volume is less than the weight and no box is over 12-13 kgs). when you are settled someone form bangalore can send it via indian post. makes life easier. and if you plan to come in winter time i suggest get the quilts. we got 2 blankets, mink, and still had to purchase a quilt for $150 with a quilt cover, extremely warm but the blankets are used in summers and winter time i throw them on the mattress, keeps it warm .
> ...


Thank you Anjali.. the details you provide so helpful.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Vaccines is the first step, nothing else really, I see you are coming from India, not sure what city, the quality of clothes here is pathetic, my sister sends my lil one's clothes from India. The clothes you get here are imported form China or India, the ones that match the quality available in India is very expensive and the ones that is reasonably priced is not what i would make my daughter wear.
> 
> i am attaching the vaccine chart here, just take a print and take it to the pediatrician, ask him to follow this one as well and every time she gets vaccine, ask him to write it on a letterhead, my daughter had to get 10 shots after coming here in a span of 5 months to be uptodate, still i got a letter form medicare saying she has a few vaccines pending, i then went to the council with the documents, they then updated her file. anyways, get this done. If your child is not uptodate they do not accept you in childcare and even if they do, you wont get any rebate from centrelink.
> 
> rest, you can put your daughter in cc once she turns 6-7 months. everyone here does, adn they do take good care of the child, the kids learn so fast to be independent. My daughter has started eating on her after spending 2 weeks at cc. and when i say on her own it means proper spoon control and not by hand


Anjali, another question for you 

In Australia are they very particular about the dates/timelines of immunization for babies.

I am following the NIP schedule shared by you.

The vaccines mentioned for 2 months were given to my baby when she was 2 months 18 days, will this be an issue?

Similarly, according to NIP the next schedule should be in 4 months but I am planning to give the corresponding vaccines on 31st march when my daughter will be 10 days short of 4 months. do you see any issues/concerns here?
In this particular case the gap between last vaccines and next vaccines will be around 1 month, I hope its not required to follow a rigorous date timeline.

Thanks for all your help.

-Melbourne


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

So long as they have been done or you are willing to go for the shot when you get there if not they'll be happy.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

_shel said:


> So long as they have been done or you are willing to go for the shot when you get there if not they'll be happy.


Thanks shel.


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks Anj for the information.
As ANJ said the clothes are costly and you wont even get many varieties. When we were in Melbourne, we have taken steel plates, spoons etc. from India only. Even the Microwave bowls. Those are helpful there. Its really cheaper in India than AUS. So stuff until the place in the baggage becomes 0. Even they allow 1 kg extra sometimes.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we got a lot of stuff from India as unaccompanied baggage and i do not regret getting any of it


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Anj,
Intially when you reached AUS how was your job search and difficulties finding the job. Within how many days are you able to find one.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

My husband applied for close to 30 jobs each day, he got one in 20-25 days, I started applying recently, about a month back after i settled my daughter in childcare, i got one, not in my field, in 15 days. I am looking again in my field, lets see how long it takes.


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

I have seen that your husband is in IT field. Are you also in the same field? As you said you got one but not in your field. So in which field have you tried and how you have tried. What other fields are available so that intially to get the job easily. 
I have been in Melbourne in 2009 but havent explored opportunities completely.
If possible PM your mobile no, so that I can call you.




anj1976 said:


> My husband applied for close to 30 jobs each day, he got one in 20-25 days, I started applying recently, about a month back after i settled my daughter in childcare, i got one, not in my field, in 15 days. I am looking again in my field, lets see how long it takes.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Husband an IT pro, I am an advertising (marketing & communication) pro, currently working as a business sales representative, not exciting I know but just to get Aussie exp i jumped in, looking around now


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

Good. Business sales rep means is it same like call center. I heard that even for small jobs they ask for local exp or local references , so how could you manage to get this job. I already PMed on this but no msgs found on my Sent items, so mailing it again here if I miss it there.



anj1976 said:


> Husband an IT pro, I am an advertising (marketing & communication) pro, currently working as a business sales representative, not exciting I know but just to get Aussie exp i jumped in, looking around now


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Small Doubt,*

Hi All,

This thread is not a rite place to post this question, but unable to find the correct thread, 

Here is my doubt. After visa sanction in how many days we have to land over there (max limit)


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Vaccines is the first step, nothing else really, I see you are coming from India, not sure what city, the quality of clothes here is pathetic, my sister sends my lil one's clothes from India. The clothes you get here are imported form China or India, the ones that match the quality available in India is very expensive and the ones that is reasonably priced is not what i would make my daughter wear.
> 
> i am attaching the vaccine chart here, just take a print and take it to the pediatrician, ask him to follow this one as well and every time she gets vaccine, ask him to write it on a letterhead, my daughter had to get 10 shots after coming here in a span of 5 months to be uptodate, still i got a letter form medicare saying she has a few vaccines pending, i then went to the council with the documents, they then updated her file. anyways, get this done. If your child is not uptodate they do not accept you in childcare and even if they do, you wont get any rebate from centrelink.
> 
> rest, you can put your daughter in cc once she turns 6-7 months. everyone here does, adn they do take good care of the child, the kids learn so fast to be independent. My daughter has started eating on her after spending 2 weeks at cc. and when i say on her own it means proper spoon control and not by hand


Hi Anj1976... My question is regarding the immunisations for children- I have a 4 year myself... she was given all the Vaccines except MMR...as her Pediatrician advised against it (we are in India)...according to her it does more harm than good ...but now that we are applying for PR to Australia will this pose to be a problem there ?!?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This thread is not a rite place to post this question, but unable to find the correct thread,
> 
> Here is my doubt. After visa sanction in how many days we have to land over there (max limit)


there is a initial entry date before which you and all your dependents must enter to activate the visa, later you can reenter at any time before visa expiry


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> there is a initial entry date before which you and all your dependents must enter to activate the visa, later you can reenter at any time before visa expiry


Hi Thanks for the response, May i know What could be (days from visa granted) and In how many months the visa generally may get expire


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

after you submit your PCC and Medicals for your visa, your initial entry date will be 1 year from PCC/Meds whichever is earlier.


----------



## PreethiSivakumar (Mar 22, 2012)

very well composed and useful messages Anj. Thanks for sharing in detail. 
My husband is moving in May to melbourne. will it be enough if he takes 1 jerkin, 1 windcheater, 1 sweater and 1 blazer. Also can he take an iron box ? will the plugs fit the ones in Melbourne. Thanks in advance


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Husband an IT pro, I am an advertising (marketing & communication) pro, currently working as a business sales representative, not exciting I know but just to get Aussie exp i jumped in, looking around now


Hey Anj 

Since you are in marcom, have you spoken to an agency called Firebrand? they do marketing communications and digital exclusively.
If you havent you should connect with them.


----------

